# The Kraken Caper - High fantasy hijacking on the high seas - FRIDAY 2pm-6pm @ GenCon



## RangerWickett (Aug 8, 2012)

Risur and Danor have battled at sea for decades, with Risur's druidic magic matched by Danor's infernal technology. Now spies say Danor is about to launch the mightiest warship the world has ever seen -- armed with a hundred cannons and propelled by both steam and sail. Your mission? Steal it.

It's the biggest bounty of the war, and your gang of privateers, mercenaries, and marines have a man on the inside. But can six people hijack a warship from the heart of enemy territory and make it out alive ?







The game will use quick-play rules riffing off of D&D Next, as well as naval combat mechanics from E.N. Publishing's upcoming _Admiral o' the High Seas_. Right now I'm shooting for Friday afternoon at 2pm, but if people prefer another time, I'm free except for Friday night and Saturday afternoon. Next most likely time would probably be Thursday morning at 9am.

Six slots available, but I can run it with at least 3.

*Slot 1:* *OPEN*
*Slot 2:* *OPEN*
*Slot 3:* *OPEN*
*Slot 4:* *OPEN*
*Slot 5:* *OPEN*
*Slot 6:* *OPEN*


----------



## MatthewJHanson (Aug 9, 2012)

I might be interested, but I've got a game scheduled for that time. Thursday of Friday morning (ending by 2) would be better, or possibly Sunday.


----------



## RangerWickett (Aug 9, 2012)

I've got a guy over at CircvsMaximvs who's available Friday right before the ENnies, or Wednesday evening.

I'm flexible, but it's not really worth running unless I've got at least 3 people. Do you have any friends who might be interested?


----------

